

Save the iOS: An open letter to Apple, Inc. & Sir Jonathan Ive - aditgupta
https://medium.com/thoughts-on-user-interaction/4213500e58ef

======
daughart
Oh my god... so whiny. An annoying read IMO.

Just keep using iOS6 if you are so inexorably fond of drop shadows, dock,
tacky icons. You haven't even used the new OS... maybe try it before you whine
about usability.

~~~
gurkendoktor
> You haven't even used the new OS

From TA:

> ...after seeding iOS 7 on our beta devices, we are all like...

~~~
daughart
I really meant use - not just few hours of interaction, if that.

I'm honestly curious if other people share the author's sentiments; a yearning
for "state of the art" icons like the old Safari icon. It always reminded me
of the Netscape Navigator 2.0 splash screen.

~~~
gurkendoktor
Apple has been _very_ consistent in its hardware and software designs over
decades. It should be no surprise that people who _want_ stuff to stay the
same are using Apple devices right now. (Not _exactly_ the same - but mostly
the same, like the icon set that the author embeds.)

------
tambling
"But when form meets simplicity, it cannot loose it’s soul."

And when knee-jerk whining meets terrible grammar? What then?

------
kunai
Jesus Christ.

iOS 7 is an excellent revision that brings iOS into the modern age. There's a
goddarned video on Apple's website that explains how it's still modern, fresh,
but familiar, and that also explains the excruciating detail they had to go in
to revise it.

I don't see how usability is affected at all; the new OS looks great, and it's
change for the sake of progress (a la Android), not change for the sake of
change (a la Windows 8).

If you don't like it, then maybe you have a problem with change...

...or you just really, really like leather calendars.

In any case, I think Steve Jobs was greatly holding the company's talented
designers and engineers back with his vice-like grip on every decision that
the company made. He brought Apple back to life, it's now Jony's, Craig's, and
Tim's turn to work together and push it to the forefront, further than Steve
ever could have done.

~~~
scholia
> not change for the sake of change (a la Windows 8).

Congratulations on your award for Most Stupid Remark on HN, fanboy division

> the new OS looks great

The old OS looked great. Even if you didn't like it, it showed an immense
amount of taste. Designers are complaining because the new version, very
obviously, doesn't.

